
What's New in Google's Go 1.9 Language - rbanffy
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3201037/application-development/whats-new-in-googles-go-19-language.html
======
sctb
We've updated the link from [https://cacm.acm.org/news/218748-whats-new-in-
googles-go-1-9...](https://cacm.acm.org/news/218748-whats-new-in-googles-
go-1-9-language/fulltext), which points to this.

